# Are You Getting Any Of These, Roy?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

These caught my eye on E-bay









There seems to be several styles using the 2416B movement, I like this one.



















Mike

Heres another

[attachmentid=6203]


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting









I wonder how much they cost?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never seen them before.

If I ever get offered some at a good price then maybe.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Look kinda cool, wonder how big they are?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

put the hands of the 2nd one on the 1st one and you've got a nice watch imho.

"Vostok Watch Makers Inc" worries me though, it sounds like it's not legit.

Are these Vostoks answer to VE?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> put the hands of the 2nd one on the 1st one and you've got a nice watch imho.
> 
> "Vostok Watch Makers Inc" worries me though, it sounds like it's not legit.
> 
> Are these Vostoks answer to VE?


Did a google on "Vostok Watch Makers Inc" seems to be the genuine article









BTW what about this `Scuba`?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A couple more here:

















Ah....just saw your post Mac


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> "Vostok Watch Makers Inc" worries me though, it sounds like it's not legit.
> 
> Are these Vostoks answer to VE?


Yes they are "legit" Paul and I suppose they are Vostok's attempt to get "with it"







.

They are part of the new product ranges "Black Sea", "Red Sea", "ReeF", "Scuba".........

I wouldn't mind a black and orange dialled "Scuba" myself, even with the two ugly crowns  .


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The "scuba" measures 40X45X12 and I've seen diameters of 40 to 45 quoted for the others







.

They seem to be in the Â£80 to Â£100 price bracket.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The good thing about when a company attempts to become more "hip" is the old ones suddenly seem more desirable


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> The good thing about when a company attempts to become more "hip" is the old ones suddenly seem more desirable


Get 'with it' Paul. I'm a hip young dude-ski ya







?

I must say that your seventies Timexs look more 'modern' than most things on the forum - strange







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> The good thing about when a company attempts to become more "hip" is the old ones suddenly seem more desirable


The oldies are still listed on their web







site



raketakat said:


> Get 'with it' Paul. I'm a hip young dude-ski ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to who? Stringfellow?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:


> The good thing about when a company attempts to become more "hip" is the old ones suddenly seem more desirable


I agree, if they eventually shed their old identity and become more "hip" they'll become "just another" watch manufacturer in my opinion. For me, it's partly that old Soviet/Iron Curtain connection that makes them interesting.

I'd imagine the old ones will still be available for some time to come because they probably have a few hundred million of the things in stock


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Get 'with it' Paul. I'm a hip young dude-ski ya
> ...


Mocking the elderly, deluded and bewildered







.

That's just your level isn't it Mac






















.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Moi?









Never









Check my signature


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Check my signature


discriminate is spelt with an I Mac









Oh and be careful, Mods have the power to change your signature


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> > Check my signature
> 
> 
> discriminate is spelt with an I Mac


Oops











> Oh and be careful, Mods have the power to change your signature


Paul, you`re spending far too much time with that Jason, he`s becoming a bad influence on you


----------

